# what is fair ?



## damien77 (May 7, 2014)

Im working with A local haunt and im doing a ton of work for this haunt . from set design, the build and to running it everyday through the season. I do it because i love haunting and have never had the money to open my own. so to the Question. what is a fair pay for someone who puts that much time in? ( * keep in mind this is a very popular haunt that has no problem on pushing numbers )


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd think it would depend on many things. 

First and foremost of which would be how much do YOU think your time and effort are worth?

Further down the line:
How many people work there?
What are others, putting forth similar effort, earning?
How much money does the haunt generate?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I did what you did, about 8 years ago. I worked from February to November setting up a haunt, running it every night, trouble shooting issues, designing scenes, etc. I never stopped working on it and had countless hours involved. When all was said and done, I was not happy with the pay and didn't do it again as I felt cheated. What I didn't realize was I was gaining experience and knowledge at the expense of the owner of the haunt. If I messed something up, he was liable, although I may have been at fault. We were playing with his money, not mine, and I didn't get that at 21 years old. He paid the insurance, the rent, paid for the props, etc. 

My salary at the end did not reflect what I worked for, but the experience and knowledge I gained at the end of the season was invaluable, on how to run a haunt, how to set one up, how to pick actors and treat them how they should be treated, how to open on time, and when to schedule breaks for actors. That knowledge will save me thousands in the future if I ever get to run my own haunt. 

So if you are looking for a number that you didn't agree to before starting the haunt, you won't find one you are happy with. If you are looking for the experience gained, then you will do just fine. Enjoy the haunt experience, or get out now before you become bitter.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Haunted Spider said:


> So if you are looking for a number that you didn't agree to before starting the haunt, you won't find one you are happy with. If you are looking for the experience gained, then you will do just fine. Enjoy the haunt experience, or get out now before you become bitter.


I like your answer better than mine


----------

